# Seeing Stars..?



## jessicatunnel

Okay, so I'm not really seeing STARS, but lately I've been seeing what looks like tiny white/silver dots floating around my head. It doesn't happen all the time. But usually when I'm in the shower shaving my underarms when I look down and then up I see them floating around almost every time. And the other day I wasn't doing anything in particular, was just standing talking to my husband and they just appeared. 
I don't have any other weird things happening, no swollen feet/hands, no cramps, no headaches, nothing. 

Sooo, is this just a normal pregnancy symptom?

Edit:: Oops, meant to post this in third tri, but if you ladies in second tri can help, that would be awesome too. :D


----------



## Sunshine12

I was seeing what looked like Xmas tree fairy lights a few weeks ago and posted about it and was told its normal but someone did say that you should get it checked if it continues just incase. x


----------



## overcomer79

Could be a sudden drop in blood pressure. I know warm water makes my bp drop and if I get up too fast it does the same. Maybe the blod just rushing from your head to fast. Try to make sure your movements aren't too fast. If it continues, get it checked.


----------



## loves_cookies

I've been seeing floaters in my eyes since I've been pregnant. When I had my routine eye test last week the optician decided to dilate my pupils to check my retinas because floaters and seeing flashing/white light can be a sign of a tear in the retina. Everything is ok and the optician said it was probably a pregnancy thing, but if in doubt get it checked.


----------



## x Helen x

Yes, definitely a blood pressure thing. I get it when I stand up too quickly, and have been diagnosed with low blood pressure since becoming pregnant. Always a good idea (if possible) to have a little sit down when it happens, just to reduce the chances of fainting.


----------



## ms.hope

Get your blood pressure and iron levels checked!


----------



## ellinme1

Any eye disturbances should be checked! It is probably just blood pressure like others have said.....but it is important to get it checked to rule out much more serious complications.


----------



## calypso5

I get this too sometimes for no particular reason but forgot to mention it to my Dr.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I've had this happen for a couple of weeks sporadically and went and had my blood pressure and urine checked for protein. All good, so hopefully it's a hydration thing maybe. 

I would recommend getting it checked just to be safe, blood pressure can rise quickly.


----------



## Lozdi

I had this with all three healthy pregnancies- once per pregnancy- the first 2 times it came just before passing out, having gotten up too fast from reclining to standing, the the time it happened with this pregnancy was when I stood up from the toilet. I sat back down! But didn't faint that time. The stars that start and end in a fainting always came with a feeling that I was going to poop myself (I didn't but thats what it would feel like) and the one where I didn't faint was literally just the stars, so I think that one was just a minor dip in bp. And the 2 that ended in passing out may have been caused by all the blood rushing away from my head when standing too fast. Best thing to do if you see stars is sit down as fast as you can, so that if you do faint, you won't be falling your full length- which is what happened to me with the first time- luckily I was right next to my mum and she spotted the signs and caught me!

Pregnancy is wonderful, but ohhhh it does give us scares!


----------

